# Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12



## Dorschknorpel (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin an alle,​nach den vielen positiven Berichten hier im Board, hatte ich mich entschlossen das Kleinbootangeln auf der Ostsee auch mal einem Test zu unterziehen. Also kurzerhand in einer Außendienstwoche (KW 49) im Norden, den Freitag freigeräumt und bei Micha (Hornhechteutin) im Hotel ein Zimmer bestellt und im Angeltreff Neustadt ein Boot für Freitag und Samstag gebucht. Das flutschte alles problemlos und meine Vorfreude war dementsprechend groß. Ich war natürlich schon gespannt einen Boardi und auch noch einen solch berühmten kennen zu lernen. Also am Donnerstag , nach meinem letzten Termin auf nach Eutin ins Hotel Wiesenhof. Dort wurde ich sehr herzlich ( "ach sie sind das, der Angler. Michael hat schon erzählt") empfangen und nach kurzem Schnack auf mein Zimmer begleitet. Dort habe ich dann mein Tackle überprüft und alles fertig gemacht für den nächsten Tag. So langsam kam diese innere Unruhe und Nervosität in mir hoch. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das auch kennt? Da klopfte es an meine Zimmertür und der Michael(Hornhechteutin) stand da zur Begrüßung, total unkompliziert und nett. Ein paar Minuten später trafen wir uns im Restaurant um ein bischen zu plauschen und uns kennen zu lernen. Micha hatte gleich auch eine Seekarte aus seinem Bootsführerscheinkurs mitgebracht und hat mir die fängigen Stellen und auch Schwierigkeiten gezeigt, das war richtig gut. Seine Frau kam dann auch noch kurz vorbei und so hatte ich die Familie Woyda fast komplett. Die Zeit vergeht bei sowas ja immer viel zu schnell und so trennten wir uns ein Bierchen später mit meinem Versprechen ihm zu berichten. Also ab in die Falle und da war sie wieder diese Vorfreude, vor Unruhe konnte ich kaum schlafen. Am anderen Morgen, oh jeh, was für ein Wetter. Es regnete leicht und es ging ein böhiger Wind. Na ja, wird schon werden... ab ins Auto und die paar Kilometer nach Neustadt gerauscht, einen Parkplatz am Hafen gesucht und ab zum Laden. Jens war schon mit der Einweisung einer Bootsbesatzung beschäftigt also habe ich schon mal mein Gerödel an den Steg geschafft und mich wetterfest gemacht. Dann war es soweit, es folgte eine sehr gründliche und auch sicherheitstechnisch niveauvolle Einweisung in das Boot und die Regeln auf dem Wasser. Dazu noch eine Erklärung des Echolotes und ich war startklar. Da ich alleine war hat Jens mir empfohlen meine Ausrüstung im Hafen komplett klar zu machen, damit ich mich dann auf das Boot konzentrieren kann. Nachdem also alles aufgetackelt war bin ich noch in den Laden um mich mit Tips und Kleinkram zu versorgen. Leute, die Beratung war echt Spitze. Ich sollte es mit Schleppen versuchen, hier wären die Aussichten momentan am besten. Da ich das noch nie gemacht hatte bekam ich auch hier tolle Erklärungen und Tips. Zwei Tieftauchwobbler +15 von Man`s in Pink/Silber und Blau/Silber wechselten mal eben den Besitzer. So nun aber rauf aufs Boot und ab auf große Fahrt. Im Hafen habe ich mich erst mal etwas mit dem Boot und seinen Reaktionen vertraut gemacht und bin dann Richtung Neustädter Bucht gefahren. Am Hafenausgang war ich dann doch etwas erschrocken. Da stand eine ganz schöne Welle in der Bucht. Ich bin dann Richtung Hansapark gefahren und habe dann angefangen zu Schleppen. Durch die starke Strömung und Welle habe ich einige Zeit gebraucht um mich mit dieser Angelei vertraut zu machen, aber mit abnehmendem Wind und weniger Welle ging es immer besser. Ich hatte auf jeder Seite eine Rute im Wasser und schleppte die Köder so ca. 25-30 Meter hinter dem Boot. Mitlerweile hatte ich das Gefühl die Sache wieder zu beherschen und freute mich auf dem wasser zu sein. Ich tuckerte also so vor mich hin und hing meinen Gedanken nach als sich die Backboardrute kurz verneigte und dann gleichmäßig schlug. Mit einer einzigen eleganten Bewegung meines grazielen Körpers#d (Schwachsinn), Leute ich war sofort hellwach. Motor in den Leerlauf und an die Rute zum Drill. Kurze Zeit später lag mein erster geschleppter Dorsch im Boot, locker ü 60 und wunderschön. Mein Adrenalinausstoß und Puls beruhigten sich nur sehr langsam wieder. Der Drill vom Kleinboot ist überhaupt nicht mit dem Kutterangeln zu vergleichen, das ist was komplett anderes. Da die zweite Rute wärend des ganzen nur so vor sich rumhing hatte ich alleine einige Mühe alles wieder hinter das Boot und auf Zug zu bekommen. Aber auch das galang mir schließlich und ich schleppte weiter vor dem Hansapark auf der 7 Meterlinie. Es dauerte auch gar nicht allzu lange und der erste Dorsch war nicht mehr alleine wieder ein guter ü60 er. Im Nordwesten tauchte eine ziemlich düstere Wand auf, der ich aber noch keine allzu große Beachtung schenkte. Ich schleppte konzentriert weiter. Plötzlich waren beide Ruten ganz kurz nacheinander krumm. Ich mußte mich also für eine entscheiden, 1x Bremse auf 1x Rute in die Hand und so schnell wie möglich ausgedrillt, dre dritte ü 60 er, was für schöne Tiere. Dann die zweite Rute in die Hand gekurbelt auf Kontakt, ja ist noch dran, aber kein Schlagen mit dem Kopf, sondern kräftige gleichmäßige Gegenwehr... und weg. Ich wollte gerade etws Druck machen, da war es auch schon vorbei, Schade. Als ich mich wieder umdrehte traute ich meinen Augen kaum, man konnte glauben die Welt wolle untergehen. Keine zwei Minuten später war ich mitten drin. Starkregen und heftigste Böen und Sicht fast null. Man gut das die Boote vom Angeltreff eine Persenning haben. Ich mich also darunter gesetzt und das Ding fest gehalten so gut es ging. Ansonsten habe ich mich nur noch treiben lassen. Ich dachte das wird so schnell weg sein, wie es gekommen ist. Denkste 11/2 Std habe ich da so gesessen und es hat so stark geregnet, dass ich zwischendurch sogar geschöpft habe, da mir das Wasser schon bis an die Knöchel stand. Irgendwann habe ich mir ob der immer höher werdenden Wellen gesagt, ab zurück in den Hafen. Ich sage euch die Rückfahrt war kein Spaß, aber die Boote sind wirklich top, ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass es gefährlich werden würde. Aber man musste schon sehr konzentriert fahren und schauen was die Welle macht. Ich war jedenfalls froh, als ich wieder im Schutz der Hafeneinfahrt war. Naß war ich eh, also habe ich die Fische noch filetiert und mich dann umgezogen und bin zurück ins Hotel. Man war ich geschafft. Im Hotel hat Frau Woyda, die Mama von Micha, sich wieder herzlichst um mich gekümmert. Ich durfte den Heizungskeller mit meinen tropfenden Klötten in Beschlag nehmen, sie hat mein Filet eingefroren usw.. Wirklich top.Kurzer Anruf bei Micha, dass ich noch lebe mit kurzem Bericht und gut wars. Am Abend rief dann der Angeltreff noch an, dass es am Samstag früh auf Grund der schlechten Vorhersage wohl nichts wird mit einer Ausfahrt. Ich sollte aber um neun morgens noch mal anrufen. Also habe ich mit der Hotelchefin vereinbart, dass ich falls es nicht raus geht auch am Samstag schon abreisen würde. Auch dies war überhaupt kein Problem. Danke nochmals dafür, ist nicht selbstverständlich, wenn man fix gebucht hat. Am nächsten morgen war das Wetter wirklich nicht toll und so habe ich spät gefrühstückt und dann im Angeltreff angerufen. Jens erzählte mir, dass ich ab 10:00 zwar rausfahren könnte, der Wind würde abflauen, aber er würde es mir nicht empfehlen. Auch das war wieder echt top, er hätte sich ja auch anders verhalten können, wie du hast gebucht, du kannst fahren und du zahlst. Aber ganz im Gegenteil er hat mir auch noch eine echt kulante Rechnung für den Vortag gemacht und damit war es gut#6.​
Ich bin dann noch zu Micha und seinen Tannenbäumen gefahren, habe da noch etwas erzählt und bin dann auf eine lange Heimfahrt gegangen.​
Also eine Angelwochenende Mit Hindernissen, aber total netten und fairen Leuten. ​
Sowohl das Hotel Wiesenhof (bei Michas Mama) als auch der Angeltreff Neustadt sind absolut zu empfehlen und werden mich bestimmt wiedersehen.​
Einen speziellen Gruß an Hornhechteutin, Frau und Hunde (gute Besserung) und bis bald.​ 

... und das beste ich war am Meer:l​


----------



## bacalo (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

#hDorschknorpel|wavey:

Vielen Dank für diesen interessanten Bericht!


Petri
Peter


----------



## Dorschknorpel (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

.... bitte#h
Spaß beiseite, irgendwann muss man ja auch mal was schreiben. Ich bin sonst auch eher der stille Leser.


----------



## alligator (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Moin,

toller Bericht. :vik: #6

Bin schon lange am überlegen mir mal eins der Boote zu mieten.

Ich denke du hast für mich entschieden!#h

Werde nachher mal mit meinem Freund telefonieren und das verabreden.

Gruß Alligator


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Moin Moin ,
super Bericht und schönen Gruß von Socke dem geht es besser |supergri. Im März2008 kriegen wir das sicher mal hin und dann treffen wir uns zu einer gemeinsamen Tour auf meiner schöne Ostsee |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Feiner Bericht, den du da geschrieben hast!#6

Hat ja alles ganz gut gefunzt mit der ersten Rausfahrt mit dem Kleinboot! Dann noch alleine!!! |bigeyes#r

Das werden wir nächstes Jahr auch mal probieren...

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Ines (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Schöner Bericht. Dickes Petri. Da hast Du ja richtig was erlebt.

Ich hatte auch schon immer mal mit einem Kleinboot ab Neustadt geliebäugelt.
Was meinst Du, Du kennst die Boote ja jetzt: Wäre das sicherheitstechnisch auch sinnvoll, wenn man zwei Jugendliche im Boot mitnehmen will?
Wenn die Einweisung so professionell ist und die Boote so sicher, dann sollte das doch machbar sein, oder? Wieviel Leute passen da überhaupt in ein Boot?

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Tyron (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Danke für den sehr sehr interessanten und aufschlussreichen Bericht...

Da packt mich doch gleich wieder das Neustadt-Fieber....


----------



## Dorschknorpel (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> super Bericht und schönen Gruß von Socke dem geht es besser |supergri. Im März2008 kriegen wir das sicher mal hin und dann treffen wir uns zu einer gemeinsamen Tour auf meiner schöne Ostsee |supergri
> 
> 
> ...




Moin Micha,
würde mich wirklich freuen wenn das mal zusammen klappen würde. Was  machen deine Tannenbäume? Ich hoffe deine Frau hat unter der Woche richtig was abverkauft, dann kannst du morgen mehr so den Kaffeetrinker und klönschnacker geben


----------



## Dorschknorpel (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*



Ines schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Dickes Petri. Da hast Du ja richtig was erlebt.
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon immer mal mit einem Kleinboot ab Neustadt geliebäugelt.
> Was meinst Du, Du kennst die Boote ja jetzt: Wäre das sicherheitstechnisch auch sinnvoll, wenn man zwei Jugendliche im Boot mitnehmen will?
> ...




Hallöle Ines,
danke für das Kompliment. Mit den Jugendlichen sehe ich gar kein Problem, wirklich nicht. Um wirklich gut und bequem Angeln zu können, würde ich sagen bis drei Personen geht gut, danach mit Abstrichen und mehr als vier auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Hallöle an alle anderen,
thx für die wohlwollenden Worte zu meinem Bericht.


----------



## Stokker (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> und dann treffen wir uns zu einer gemeinsamen Tour auf meiner schöne Ostsee |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> ...


Hey Micha ,du alter Hornhechthalsquetscher, DEINE Ostsee ??
Deine Ostsee, meine Ostsee,MEINE OSTSEE :g|rolleyes

Das ist doch wieder Typisch für dich, erst `nen harmlosen Knorpel süchtig nach UNSERER Ostsee machen, und ich habe dann einen scharfen Konkurenten auf dem  Wasser mehr.

Dem hast du aber ordentlich Dorsch drangehängt, das muss man dir lassen.Das kannst du dann mit mir auch machen wenn ich Ostern dort aufschlage.
Gruss aus dem schattigen Bayern an die Ostseefraktionen.

@Knorpel
Schöner Bericht. Da sass man richtig mit im Boot drin. So macht das Angeln Spass, oder ??


----------



## Hanno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Hi Leute!
Ich kann die Angeltreff-Boote auch nur empfehlen! Ich wohn´da ja auch in der Gegend und fahr halt auch öfter mal raus und kann nur sagen: Die Boote sind echt TOP!!! Außerdem kriegt ihr auch noch eine Art Beratung, wenn ihr zwischendurch mal in den hafen fahrt, um was zu snacken oder so und erzählt, dass ihr nichts gefangen habt. Besonders Olli ist da sehr engagiert! 
Gruß Hanno


----------



## FischerJoe (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kurzbericht Kleinboot ab Neustadt 06.+07.12*

Wirklich sehr gelungener Bericht, Dorschknorpel!!! :g
Kann die Boote auch nur empfelen, sind wirklich gut ausgerüstet (Echolot etc.)!
Fahren am Samstag wieder nach Neustadt um den Dorschen mal ein wenig auf den Zahn zu fühlen |rolleyes
Kann mir vllt. jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wo zur Zeit der Fisch steht, welche Farben am besten gehen...

MfG #h
Fisherjoe


----------

